

Show HN: I ported this classic DOS game to HTML5 - woj
http://www.heartlight5.com

======
e1ven
It looks like a great accomplishment, and I'd love to read a blog article on
the process of porting it. Perhaps you could share that ? ;)

~~~
woj
Sure. I wasn't certain anyone would be interested in it, but will do a writeup
soon.

